# Blueberry



## sunakard2000 (Oct 1, 2013)

so i got a good blueberry seed from a friend, he was done growing the strain as he started working in new strains, it was the single left over bean he had still. not sure what breeder it came from but anywho.  so iv grown a few strains out, indica dom and sativa dom and havnt come across anything like this lil blueberry plant growing now, the leaves are FAT, like thickness, and the serated edges are very pronounced with a very shard tip, out of what iv grown in the past everything had thing almost paper like leaves, even the big fan leaves were somewhat thin. but this blueberry has some fat ole thick leaves, fluffy and soft come to mind to describe it. this isnt an issue just rather im wondering why this one has so much fatter leaves with more pronounced and pointy/sharp serated edges then the other plants iv grown out, like god bud, NLxSkunk, sour diesal, white widow, and some northern lights. im thinking i may have hit the blueberry jackpot everyones lookin for lol i hope its female and i hope shes a killer, defently gonna take clones incase it turns our female, just too cool having big fat fluffy leaves lol


----------



## Auburn1985 (Oct 1, 2013)

I have some Dutch Passion Blueberry seeds that I was all excited about growing, until I read an article somewhere that rated Blueberry as one of the top 5 "overhyped" strains.  

But I still want to try it one day.


----------



## sunakard2000 (Oct 1, 2013)

yeah the smoke is a bit harsh compaired to the others i grow but i do enjoy the scents and tastes from BB, would be nice if i happen to have that one pheno that still smell and tastes like a blueberry pie even after curing. but all in all the leaves are suprising me, so fat and thick, id have to say its like 6 leafs from my sour diesal thick, these blueberry leafs are just awesome, thick, fluffy and nice sharp pointy seration. so whats with the fat fluffy leafs? more indica then iv seen before? or simply a pheno type, or is it just BB that has these fat n fluffy leafs.... idk its awesome just wondering


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Oct 1, 2013)

I have never found a blueberry that I was really crazy about either.  I am running a Blueberry x Northern Lights right now.  It is okay, but not what I would call superior.

As far as the leaves--different strains just grow differently.  I always marvel at how large the Satori leaves get.  Or there is also the possibility that you are just getting better at growing and this is the result!


----------



## sunakard2000 (Oct 2, 2013)

well thanks for all the info, im pretty sure the fat leaves are purely the result of genetics, so cool though they are like fat pillows lol so fluffy and thick. well even if this doesnt turn out to be the cream of the blueberry crop ooh well as long as its good smoke that gets me baked i cant really complain, especially since i dont have to buy it, i can make up as many bags as i want just by keeping clones/mother lol. well the adventure is off,


----------



## trillions of atoms (Oct 3, 2013)

What genetics are y'all running? 



Ohhh .. Nirvana.


----------



## YYZ Skinhead (Oct 3, 2013)

Blueberry and Blue Mystic look and smell great, but they give me insomnia.  :hitchair:  For fruity body stone strains, I go with purple _indica_s.

Runbyhemp, good to see you around again.


----------



## sunakard2000 (Oct 4, 2013)

im not sure what breeder the seed came from, it was given to me by a friend and was the last blueberry seed in his seed stock, he didnt care to grow it out anymore as his patients asked for something different. i wanna say its maybe a year or 2 old. not in orginal package and simply labled BlueBerry no breeder name so who knows, i just hope its not a male *knocks on wood*


----------



## OldLuck (Oct 4, 2013)

YYZ Skinhead said:
			
		

> Blueberry and Blue Mystic look and smell great, but they give me insomnia.  :hitchair:  For fruity body stone strains, I go with purple _indica_s.
> 
> Runbyhemp, good to see you around again.




What are some good purple indica's in seed form?

Can't wait to see some bb pics of these big pillow leaves. :hubba:


----------



## YYZ Skinhead (Oct 4, 2013)

OldLuck said:
			
		

> What are some good purple indica's in seed form?
> 
> Can't wait to see some bb pics of these big pillow leaves. :hubba:


Purple Kush is my fav, but I like Purple Urkel, Granddaddy Purple, Blackberry Kush.  I wasn't particularly impressed with Royal Purple Kush (a different strain than original PK)  because the body stone wasn't sufficiently "boulder-dropped-in-my-lap"-like.


----------



## sunakard2000 (Oct 6, 2013)

ill try and get some pictures today, but in reguards to the BB leafs, iv figured out another way to describe them in compairson to the Sour Diesal leaves...    3-D... lol yes the BB leaves are much more 3D then the sour diesal which is like paper, just thin and not much ridge definetion, but the BB is 3D a wonderful fluffy very ridgid and defined leafs. got some work to do to finish up my buckets for my next grow which im doing today but ill try to get an SD card reader and get some pics up.


----------



## OldLuck (Oct 10, 2013)

Thank you sir.  I have a urk/pow sexing now.  Looks like I need to pop some purple indica beans.



			
				YYZ Skinhead said:
			
		

> Purple Kush is my fav, but I like Purple Urkel, Granddaddy Purple, Blackberry Kush.  I wasn't particularly impressed with Royal Purple Kush (a different strain than original PK)  because the body stone wasn't sufficiently "boulder-dropped-in-my-lap"-like.


----------

